# Fish'n Carts



## Paymaster

How many of you surf/pier fishers use carts to haul your stuff? Let see some pics. Here is mine. I made it myself from PVC pipe and pneumatic tires.


----------



## GAGE

I made one to use on the pier out of one of the rolling coolers.   I added two front wheels, some eylets for attaching bungees as well as a few pvc rod holders.


----------



## KDarsey

I don't have one but I have seen some elaborate home-made jobs down at Jekyll. have you ever been down on the South end of the Island,at the picnic area in the afternoon and watched the people (locals I am guessing) they turn out in big numbers and have a big time.....whole families. I can't remember the name of the picnic area. It is down past Glory Beach.


----------



## Paymaster

KDarsey said:


> I don't have one but I have seen some elaborate home-made jobs down at Jekyll. have you ever been down on the South end of the Island,at the picnic area in the afternoon and watched the people (locals I am guessing) they turn out in big numbers and have a big time.....whole families. I can't remember the name of the picnic area. It is down past Glory Beach.




 I have not been to Jekyell in 25 years. Mostly PC and Gulf Shores. 

Mine has a cooler and a milk crate and I am adding rod holders soon.


----------



## smittyg

GAGE said:


> I made one to use on the pier out of one of the rolling coolers.   I added two front wheels, some eylets for attaching bungees as well as a few pvc rod holders.



I'm working on one thats made from a rolling cooler. I just cut my PVC pipes this morning for my rod holders. I want four holders and a compartment inside for hooks weights etc...I will post a pic when its done this week


----------



## RosadoM6

hey smitty can I borrow the fishing cart when you are done, going fishing in two weeks!!


----------



## crackerdave

Those things are the bee's knees for surf/pier/bridge fisherpersons!

I'm like you - if I had one it'd be home-made.They're kinda high priced,from the store,and they don't look like something too hard to build.
I built a kayak/canoe/jonboat cart out of those same materials,and saved about 70 bucks.Got a better cart,too!


----------



## T-Boy

Paymaster said:


> How many of you surf/pier fishers use carts to haul your stuff? Let see some pics. Here is mine. I made it myself from PVC pipe and pneumatic tires.



I think you have an idea for a little "Work From Home Business". I'll be your first customer.


----------



## Paymaster

T-Boy said:


> I think you have an idea for a little "Work From Home Business". I'll be your first customer.



Built three already. I can make some more for sure. Let me know.


----------



## smittyg

RosadoM6 said:


> hey smitty can I borrow the fishing cart when you are done, going fishing in two weeks!!



UHHHHHHHHHHHHH no!! I'm going fishing two days before you so why would I let you borrow my cart? I told you to get the stuff and I will help you make one.meet me at lowe's and I will show you what you need. you already have the cooler


----------



## crackerdave

smittyg said:


> UHHHHHHHHHHHHH no!! I'm going fishing two days before you so why would I let you borrow my cart? I told you to get the stuff and I will help you make one.meet me at lowe's and I will show you what you need. you already have the cooler



Now,now - yawl don't fight over the cart!


----------



## Paymaster

Some more cart pics. Little better view.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

Paymaster said:


> Some more cart pics. Little better view.



Nice rig.


----------



## smittyg

very nice cart. i bet the pnuematic tires help it out in the sand......................................................................Rosadom6, pnuematic means big tires with air in them


----------



## RosadoM6

are those the black things that go round and round!!!


----------



## Paymaster

I also have made them with big wide plastic tires from old riding toys(Big Wheels rear wheels).They work really well too.


----------



## crackerdave

Paymaster said:


> I also have made them with big wide plastic tires from old riding toys(Big Wheels rear wheels).They work really well too.



Those tires would be great for soft beach sand.


----------



## Paymaster

crackerdave said:


> Those tires would be great for soft beach sand.



Yep. I am gonna make a cart for my wife to haul umbrellas and bag chairs on.I am going to use the wide plastic wheels for it.


----------



## Branchminnow

I wish i had caught this thread before I went to an estate auction......I bought an old aluminum dolly gonna replace the wheels and put the bigger ones on it .....how did you affix the frame to the axle? And did you use schedule 40 or 80 pvc?


----------



## Paymaster

Branchminnow said:


> I wish i had caught this thread before I went to an estate auction......I bought an old aluminum dolly gonna replace the wheels and put the bigger ones on it .....how did you affix the frame to the axle? And did you use schedule 40 or 80 pvc?



I use sch 40 . I use a "T" on each side 8" from the rear that I glued in a cross piece as part of the frame,bored a 5/8" hole in each and ran the axle thru tubing support of the frame. Works out real well. If I can remember,I will take some pics of the cart without the cooler and milk crate so y'all can see how it's put together. Once you have built one the next one is fairly easy but I spent all day figuring and measuring and cutting and re-cutting pvc on the first.


----------



## smittyg

I was just going to ask for a picture of the cart without the cooler and crate on it.that's an awesome job .I really like the GEORGIA stickers on it. ROSADO, you are from FLORIDA right? maybe you can make an orange and blue one.


----------



## Paymaster

smittyg said:


> I was just going to ask for a picture of the cart without the cooler and crate on it.that's an awesome job .I really like the GEORGIA stickers on it. ROSADO, you are from FLORIDA right? maybe you can make an orange and blue one.



I will try and remember to take a pic tonite and put it up.


----------



## Paymaster

Got home late. I will photo tomorrow maybe.


----------



## Paymaster

OK Here is the pics of the frame. The white things on the axle is 1/2" CPVC tubing used as a spacer to keep the wheel base wide enough to accomdate the cooler width.


----------



## StriperAddict

Very well done! 
Looks like you made it so you wouldn't be in a glue-connection problem of having to QUICKLY connect 2 or more joints at the same time!

I've got some rod holder ideas using pvc with your setup, with jst a few modifications.


----------



## Lostoutlaw

*Thanks Paymaster*

I got me an axle and wheels from the Trashcans we use the big ones Was gonna use it to try and make a Deer hauler But gonna try it out at this.....
Hmmm gotta go plan now!!!!!!


----------



## Paymaster

Y'all , the wider the tires the better. Narrow tires sink into the sand and makes it tuff to pull.


----------



## Lostoutlaw

Yep wasn't thinkin in that now that you mention it...

Wide ovals....Gotta call goodyear


----------



## Ol' 30-30

What did you use for an axle and what size tires 8"?


----------



## Bowyer29

Paymaster said:


> Built three already. I can make some more for sure. Let me know.



pm me a price please!


----------



## Paymaster

Ol' 30-30 said:


> What did you use for an axle and what size tires 8"?



5/8" cold roll round bar axle

4.10/3.50-4  is the tire size(is 8" overall)


Bowyer29 PM sent


----------



## smittyg

although I'm building one how 'bout a pm for price including shipping


----------



## Paymaster

smittyg said:


> although I'm building one how 'bout a pm for price including shipping



PM sent.


----------



## Jacob_24

Paymaster said:


> OK Here is the pics of the frame. The white things on the axle is 1/2" CPVC tubing used as a spacer to keep the wheel base wide enough to accomdate the cooler width.




nice cart, but where do u keep ur rods while pulling the cart? Thanks for a great idea!


----------



## O-Country

Paymaster, thanks for the photos and a great idea I took the liberty of making me one with one  miner change.( 2 rod holders)I got it done today and the paint is a drying.I plan on trying it out next month if every thing go's as planed.
                                              Thanks again,Daryl


----------



## Jacob_24

any pics?


----------



## Paymaster

O-Country said:


> Paymaster, thanks for the photos and a great idea I took the liberty of making me one with one  miner change.( 2 rod holders)I got it done today and the paint is a drying.I plan on trying it out next month if every thing go's as planed.
> Thanks again,Daryl



Yeah I got rod holders but I have not permanently mounted them yet.Wire ties don't hold good enough.I am gonna mount with screws to the milk crate and mount the milk crate permanently as well.


----------



## O-Country

*Fish-n-Cart*

Here is a couple of pic of mine.Don't look as good as yours but it will as soon as I get some Ga. Bulldog stickers on it.lol


----------



## Paymaster

OH YEAH!!!!!! Thats the way ya do it! I like it man. The rod holder idea is great!


----------



## O-Country

Thanks again paymaster, I'll give you a report on how it worked and any success on fishing in a few weeks.Hopefully I'll be headed to St.George Island May 2 for a week.


----------



## Paymaster

O-Country said:


> Thanks again paymaster, I'll give you a report on how it worked and any success on fishing in a few weeks.Hopefully I'll be headed to St.George Island May 2 for a week.



Lookin forward to it. Have a great time.


----------



## PaulD

I really hope there is cold beer in that cooler, if so then I like it. If not I can recommend an addition to make it better.


----------



## Paymaster

PaulD said:


> I really hope there is cold beer in that cooler, if so then I like it. If not I can recommend an addition to make it better.



Cold Diet Pepsi in mine. What is your addition?


----------



## PaulD

The beer!


----------



## Paymaster

PaulD said:


> The beer!


----------



## smittyg

I agree with the beer, but if its a diet drink, it would be a diet dr. pepper


----------



## Paymaster

smittyg said:


> I agree with the beer, but if its a diet drink, it would be a diet dr. pepper



Well I like most Diet drinks. Dr Pepper's version tastes most like its parent drink and I like'm too. I am not a beer drinker.


----------



## O-Country

I'm hoping mine will be full of fresh fish to clean.


----------



## Paymaster

I hope you do as well.


----------



## O-Country

paymaster your cart design worked great for the trip I was able to take twice the stough with half the effort.Thanks again.And I was able to haul back fish to fry.


----------



## Paymaster

O-Country said:


> paymaster your cart design worked great for the trip I was able to take twice the stough with half the effort.Thanks again.And I was able to haul back fish to fry.



Awesome! Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## BIGABOW

sharp lookin cart there David!!


----------



## Paymaster

Thanks


----------



## cball917

this is mine still in the works. has swing out hooks to hold whatever you want. i also made some rod holders that will screw into swing out hok holes. got to add my tires but will work out pretty good i think


----------



## cball917

and the silver box in the background is a oven i made out of a cardboard box for camping. its pretty cool


----------



## Paymaster

Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is one fine lookin fine rig Bro!


----------



## Dustin Pate

Here is one I built a couple years ago following Paymaster's design. It has gotten it's workout and is still holding up great. I always get some good comments on it when fishing the piers.


----------



## cball917

i made some rod holders that will screw into the swing out hooks. she will be getting a paint job soon. already thinking this will come in handy in the dove field. only thing that worries me is i may have built it too big.


----------



## CUOffshore

I just modified a garden cart...  I needed something that I could "float" in to the beach from the boat.  A few pvc rodholders, a towel, and two coolers that fit into the cart, and finally, a Georgia DNR measuring tape/sticker so that we can easily know which fish are not too big to keep and I was in business.  It also fits nicely in the bow of my little Whaler.


----------



## Paymaster

Now just an idea for ya. Get some of those big fat plastic tires that come on kids riding yard toys(jeeps and trucks). I have found that if I replace the pneumatic tires with the fat plastic ones when I go on the beach, they travel in the sand better than the rubber ones. If I am going to the pier, I use the pneumatic rubber tires. All I have to do is pull the kotter key and replace easily.


----------



## CUOffshore

Great idea, but we're never in the soft sand as we are coming in from the ocean and staying right on the water's edge.  If I were dragging this thing through the soft sand, I'd definitely change the tires.  It gets heavy with one cooler full of beer and the other full of fish...


----------



## cball917

my semi finished project. going to beef up axle and go with powerwheels plastic tires to save weight and i like them better.


----------



## Paymaster

Now that is a great pic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cball917

he wants me to build him a trailer like dads to go behind his little tikes tractor


----------



## Trizey

I've got one that I use to carry my wife and kid's stuff to the beach.  8 rod holders, 15" wheels and a cutting board


----------



## cball917

Trizey said:


> I've got one that I use to carry my wife and kid's stuff to the beach.  8 rod holders, 15" wheels and a cutting board



i saw those for sale at the fish shop. i have less than 1/4 of cost of one of those. there nice though


----------



## Corey

I got one of these from Home Depot, well I got it to carry 
all my little girls crap around for these softball games on
the weekends. I found another use for it last weekend 
when I attached 3 rod holders and added a cooler  

My little girls said what the heck dad I thought that was 
a softball cart, I said now its both. I showed my wife
them fancy carts @ Half Hitch and said you want me to
buy one of those our use what I got..She was good with
what I had.


----------



## EllijayFalconsFan

Me and my buddy just finished welding this beast from industrial grade aluminum.  I can't wait to put it on the pier in April!


----------



## breampole

*cart*

I have a kayak cart I made from pvc.  Used aluminum 1/2 inch rod for the axle and some thing-a-ma-jigs that you slide on the rod with tightening screws for stops.  

Going to go get it and convert it.  Kayak has been sold.  May have to just remove axle and tires and start over. I used larger pvc than I think I want for a cart.  design here is great.  thanks for the post.


----------



## Paymaster

breampole said:


> I have a kayak cart I made from pvc.  Used aluminum 1/2 inch rod for the axle and some thing-a-ma-jigs that you slide on the rod with tightening screws for stops.
> 
> Going to go get it and convert it.  Kayak has been sold.  May have to just remove axle and tires and start over. I used larger pvc than I think I want for a cart.  design here is great.  thanks for the post.



If you build one and intend to use on the beach, get some big fat plastic tires. The kind that are on a child's yard riding toy work well. Narrow tires even the ones in my pics are a tuff pull in sand.


----------



## zedex

OK, I gotta admit, I wimped out on building one. I got the big one from Bass Pro; 8 rod holders and bait/cutting tray.

 It was quite spendy, but is an excellent cart.

 Given time, I was going to build one from PVC, but really wasn't sure how well it would hold up on the rocky beaches we have here.

 Also, I have a tig welder {really nice Syncrowave 180}, but procuring the aluminum around these parts would have cost more than two prefabs from Bass Pro. I would like to add front wheels {full revolution} and make a trailer I can connect to the back of the cart. { Sometimes my 5 year old daughter gets lazy}

 You guys are building some crafty carts, for sure. I offer a sincere congrats on a job well done.


----------



## zedex

KDarsey said:


> I don't have one but I have seen some elaborate home-made jobs down at Jekyll. have you ever been down on the South end of the Island,at the picnic area in the afternoon and watched the people (locals I am guessing) they turn out in big numbers and have a big time.....whole families. I can't remember the name of the picnic area. That would be St Andrews picnic area and St Andrews beach It is down past Glory Beach.



 This is a great fishing spot. Caught a boatload of sharks there


----------



## breampole

*Fish'n cart inspiration*

Inspired by Paymaster and others on this thread I set out to build me a fish'n cart--something I had been wanting to do.  I would probably never surf fish, but I have access to a private dock at the the coast and there are the bridges and piers everywhere; so I went with the smaller and cheaper tires.  Got the ones you see at Walmart.  I had a piece of luan ply wood and some of that Seen on TV rubber spray, which BTW works as advertised on gutters anyway, so I used the plywood for a floor and secured the pvc to the floor with self tapping screws and rubberized it top and bottom.  I need to add another strip of plywood to the bottom as I didn't have enough to completly floor it and the cooler tilts as a result.  The cross rods in front and back are threaded rods.  I rubberized them too.  I sort of designed as I went which probably shows but it works and will serve my purposes.  I went with the rope handle design because I didn't want a handle petruding out from wherever I stationed myself.  The idea is that I will back the cart up to the edge of the bridge or pier and use the rod holders.  The piece with the clips for the rods to rest against is not glued on the ends and will swing forward and backward to adjust the angle of the rods.   It is stiff so that it takes some effort to change the angle.
As you can see it will hold lunch cooler, fish cooler and tackle box and two rods.
Didn't have any paint so haven't painted it yet.


----------



## Paymaster

That thing looks great! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chriswkbrd

*So here's mine*

I haven't glued it yet because I'm worried about space, so I'm going to glue it when I get to Jekyll. Then I worry about getting it back. I may not glue the rod holders, that way I can pull them off and the wheels. That leaves me with just a rectangular frame to get back. So anyways, here is mine, it has six rod holders. Thank Paymaster for the help, couldn't have done it without you.


----------



## Paymaster

Oh Yeah!!!!!!!!!! That will do the trick there! Looks great!


----------



## Darkhorse

I'm in the process of building one now. I just pulled 2 rear wheels off an old big wheel lawnmower but now I'm not sure about how difficult they will be in the sand. The reason I decided on these tires was ground clearance.
I do have several sizes of pnematic tires off old spreaders and riding lawnmowers but I figured they would be heavy.
I was just going to get a longer axle and add these wheels to a roll around cooler but now I'm not so sure....


----------



## Paymaster

If you can find an childs yard riding toy with fat plastic tires that you can remove, they work great. I have found several in yard sales. When the child out grows his truck or the thing just quits, folks will yard sale them for just a few bucks. Take the tires off and chunk the body.


----------



## ted_BSR

I am going to have to upgrade after checking out this thread. My wife got me this for $40. Regular old beach cart, but it worked great. It does need some better tires. The "umbrella holder" holds two PVC rod holders and rods. I carried a big cooler full of ice and bait and all the gear I needed.


----------



## chriswkbrd

*Cart Broken down*

I've definitely decided to glue only the frame, we have an Altima  and a Civic, so space is always an issue. This is what it will look like with only the frame glued, except the front cross section will be vertical not horizontal. Now if I can just figure out how to attach it to my mountain bike (which I'm working on)... It would make my walk to the southern tip of Jekyll so much easier.


----------



## germag

Paymaster said:


> Now just an idea for ya. Get some of those big fat plastic tires that come on kids riding yard toys(jeeps and trucks). I have found that if I replace the pneumatic tires with the fat plastic ones when I go on the beach, they travel in the sand better than the rubber ones. If I am going to the pier, I use the pneumatic rubber tires. All I have to do is pull the kotter key and replace easily.



Hmmmm....why not make it just a little bigger to accommodate a battery box and use the power train out of the lawn toy to provide a little power assistance? Shouldn't be all that hard to do.


----------



## Paymaster

germag said:


> Hmmmm....why not make it just a little bigger to accommodate a battery box and use the power train out of the lawn toy to provide a little power assistance? Shouldn't be all that hard to do.



Now why didn't I think of that!


----------



## boneboy96

germag said:


> Hmmmm....why not make it just a little bigger to accommodate a battery box and use the power train out of the lawn toy to provide a little power assistance? Shouldn't be all that hard to do.



I like the way U think Gerald!


----------



## germag

boneboy96 said:


> I like the way U think Gerald!



Well, I'm a fairly lazy man.... I'm always looking for ways to reduce the amount of work I have to do...I could see that we were throwing away a piece of gear that could drastically reduce the work that the cart user has to expend. 

Being a lazy guy has it's benefits sometimes.


----------



## lilburnjoe

We fish the piers at PC and Tybee a lot. What we do when we get on location is hit a Wally's or Kmart and buy a sturdy big wheel trash can. Holds all our gear. Once we're at the fishing hole, the trash can turns into a bait tank to hold the bait we catch with the cast net. It's an awesome setup !!


----------



## gillhunter

This is my version of Paymaster's design. Hope to use it soon. The handle is removable. I used an old cutting board at the bottom of the crate. The wheels were about $20.00 a pair from Amazon, cooler from Wally World and the rest of the stuff was from Home Depot.


----------



## Paymaster

Oh Man Yeah! That looks great!!!!!!!!!! Good Job!


----------

